# Wago 750-881, Wettervorhersage, Openweathermap, WagoLibWeatherForecast_01.lib



## tomrey (20 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mit dem FB FbGetOpenWeatherMap aus der WagoLibWeatherForecast_01.lib Wetterdaten in meine 750-881 einzulesen.
Zunächst funktioniert der forecast mode: FORECAST_DAILY überhaupt nicht (Fehler 401) obwohl bei Openweathermap für eine free-account auch Wettervorhersagen bis 5 Tage enthalten sein sollen.
Beim forecast mode: FORECAST_DETAILED bekomme ich die Daten aber anscheinend wird die Kommunikation mit der API nicht richtig beendet und bleibt bis zum timeout offen.
Des Weiteren werden die empfangene Wetterdaten im array typCurrent: typCurrent_OpenWeatherMap beim timeout wieder gelöscht.
Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und vielleicht eine Lösung?
Dank + Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (20 November 2017)

Hallo tomrey,

aktuell wird die WagoLibWeatherForecast_01.lib an die Änderungen von Openweathermap.org und worldweatheronline angepasst. Solltest du eine Beta-Version der Überarbeiteten Bibliothek benötigen, wende dich bitte direkt an uns entweder per Mail (support@wago.com) oder telefonisch unter 0571-887 555.


----------



## tomrey (20 November 2017)

Vielen Dank,
ich warte gerne auf die "final". Bitte nur um Info, wenn sie da ist.
Dank+Gruß


----------



## marco.galvan (13 März 2018)

Guten Morgen, alle zusammen. Ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem. Entschuldige mein Deutsch, aber ich benutze einen Übersetzer. Meine WagoLibWeatherForecast_01-Bibliothek hat immer bis Dezember 2017 funktioniert, aber jetzt bekomme ich den Fehler 307, der einem Umleitungsfehler entsprechen sollte. Wenn ich in den vorherigen Antworten nicht missverstanden habe, gibt es Beta-Versionen, die mein Problem ebenfalls lösen könnten? Das heißt, das Problem des Fehlers 307 könnte mit einer Änderung der Parameter des Openwheatermap-Dienstes verbunden sein? dank


----------



## tomrey (9 Juli 2019)

.:WAGO::0100409:. schrieb:


> Hallo tomrey,
> 
> aktuell wird die WagoLibWeatherForecast_01.lib an die Änderungen von Openweathermap.org und worldweatheronline angepasst. Solltest du eine Beta-Version der Überarbeiteten Bibliothek benötigen, wende dich bitte direkt an uns entweder per Mail (support@wago.com) oder telefonisch unter 0571-887 555.



Wann wird es die aktualisierte Version (final) geben?
Ich finde nichts im Downloadbereich auf wago.com.?
Dank+Gruß


----------



## ms4wago (30 Juli 2019)

.:WAGO::0100409:. schrieb:


> aktuell wird die WagoLibWeatherForecast_01.lib an die Änderungen von Openweathermap.org und worldweatheronline angepasst.



Hoffentlich wird noch an dem Projekt noch gearbeitet. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Anbindung an den Deutschen Wetterdienst DWD aus? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tomrey (30 Juli 2019)

Die Stille hört sich nicht vielversprechend an...


----------



## tomrey (16 August 2019)

push@wago...


----------



## ms4wago (5 November 2020)

Zur Info: Für OpenWeatherMap.org gibt es von Wago ein aktuell funktionierendes Beispiel. Ich selber nutze allerdings weatherbit.io


----------



## NixDa (2 November 2022)

Moin zusammen, ich möchte das Thema nochmals aktivieren, da mir noch nicht bekannt ist, wie dies mit einer alten Heizung funktionieren soll.

Um es einfach zu halten... Ich habe aktuell eine alte Gasheizung, die außen einen Temperaturfühler hat, um die Vorlauftemperatur einzustellen. 

Dazu habe ich per KNX einen Heizungsaktor an die Wago geklemmt, um die einzelnen Räume in der Temperatur zu regeln. Der Soll und Stellwert geschieht also per KNX.

Wie könnte ich eine Wettervorhersage sinnvoll in mein bestehendes System einbinden?


----------



## Weber Elektronik (3 November 2022)

Hallo NixDa,

ein Ansatz den ich mir schon Überlegt habe, währe wenn ein Starker Temperaturfall bevorsteht die Einzelnen Räume schon Vor zu Heizen.
Ich habe es allerdings noch nicht im Real Test versucht. Wie ist der Aufbau deiner Anlage ? Regelst du jeden Raum Einzeln ?
Greifst du in die Hardware des Kessel´s ein?

Gruß Hr. Weber


----------



## NixDa (3 November 2022)

Hallo Hr. Weber,

aktuell habe ich noch eine alte Viesmann Atola als Gasheizung im Betrieb. Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass das komplette Haus nur mit Fußbodenheizung versehen ist. Die Viessmann ist aktuell von jeglicher Regelung entkoppelt, da zu alt?

Meine Automatisierung schaut aktuell folgendermaßen aus:

Wago (750-889) als Zentrale oder Router für KNX und DALI. 

Über KNX habe ich aktuell einen MDT Heizungsaktor, der die Temperatur per PI Regelung regelt. Die Temperaturwerte werden ebenso über KNX durch Glastaster in den einzelnen Räumen an den Heizungsaktor weiter geleitet.

Für Empfehlungen/Gedanken, wie möglicherweise Energie durch Wettervorhersagen in der Automatisierung zu sparen, wäre ich dankbar. 

Denn aktuell ist die Vorlaufemperatur bei mir nur durch einen Außenfühler gegeben.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 November 2022)

Betreff: Viessmann Atola per App steuern?
					

Hallo jwolf,  um deinen Atola internetfähig zu bekommen und dann via App steuern zu können, benötigst du auf jeden Fall schon mal eine neue Regelung.  Verwenden kannst du beispielsweise die Vitotronic 200 Typ KO2B. Zur Steuerung via App kannst du dann das W-LAN-Modul Vitoconnect 100 verwenden...




					www.viessmann-community.com
				




Das wären erst mal Investitionen in eine 30 Jahre alte Heizung und noch nicht mal sichergestellt, dass es da eine offengelegte Schnittstelle gibt.

Denke eher, dass das Geld besser mittelfristig in eine neue Heizung (Wärmepumpe?) investiert ist. Und da natürlich darauf achten, dass die dann eine passende Schnittstelle (z.B. Modbus) hat.


----------



## NixDa (3 November 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Betreff: Viessmann Atola per App steuern?
> 
> 
> Hallo jwolf,  um deinen Atola internetfähig zu bekommen und dann via App steuern zu können, benötigst du auf jeden Fall schon mal eine neue Regelung.  Verwenden kannst du beispielsweise die Vitotronic 200 Typ KO2B. Zur Steuerung via App kannst du dann das W-LAN-Modul Vitoconnect 100 verwenden...
> ...


Das ist schon in Planung. Jedoch möchte ich verstehen, wie man die Wettervorhersage für die Regelung einer Heizung genutzt werden kann und welches Stellglied angesprochen werden soll.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 November 2022)

> Das ist schon in Planung. Jedoch möchte ich verstehen, wie man die Wettervorhersage für die Regelung einer Heizung genutzt werden kann und welches Stellglied angesprochen werden soll.



Eine Mischung aus vorhergesagter Temperatur und Sonnenanteil ergibt einen "Soll", Sonnenanteil deswegen, weil bei identischer Außentemperatur ohne Sonne die Glasfläche auf der Südseite wirkungslos ist, mit Sonne dagegen der Inneraum wärmer wird. Wieviel Anteil usw. hängt natürlich vom Haus ab, wieviel Glasfläche ...
Beinflusst werden kann die Vorlauftemperatur, die ist normalerweise abhängig vom Soll (Drehregler) und von der Außentemperatur, je nach eingestellter Heizkurve meist eine Steigung, die parametriert werden kann plus Offset (Fußpunktanhebung).

Bevor automatisiert werden soll, würde ich aber erst mal schauen, ob an genau diesen Parametern nicht einfach optimiert werden kann. Die meisten Heizungsbauer stellen die eher großzügig ein, dann beschwert sich keiner dass es nicht warm genug ist und die Kosten trägt ja der Kunde.

Also erst mal pauschal etwas flacher und beobachten: warm genug in der Übergangszeit und warm genug an sehr kalten Tagen? Je nach Ergebnis weiter agieren an der Steilheit oder dem Fußpunkt.

Den Sollwert kann man aber oft nicht automatisiert verstellen weil er vom Potiwert wieder überschrieben wird. Je nach Heizung kann dieses Poti (samt Elektronik) dann evtl. eliminiert werden. Andernfalls hilft nur eine Beeinflussung der Vorlauftemperatur per Parameteränderung der Heizkurve.

Aber auch dieses ist nicht problemlos, wenn die Parameter im Eeprom liegen und es wird täglich drauf herumgeschrieben, kann die Elektronik Schaden nehmen.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (14 November 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bevor automatisiert werden soll, würde ich aber erst mal schauen, ob an genau diesen Parametern nicht einfach optimiert werden kann. Die meisten Heizungsbauer stellen die eher großzügig ein, dann beschwert sich keiner dass es nicht warm genug ist und die Kosten trägt ja der Kunde.


Dies würde ich auch als erstes machen.

Oder du kannst die Vorgegebenen Soll Temperaturen der einzelnen Zimmer beeinflussen.
z.B. wenn für morgen Sonne vorhergesagt ist, kannst du die Zimmer mit der Gasheizung nur auf 19 Grad Heizen und die restlichen 1-2 Grad machst du mit passiver wärme von der Sonne.  

So musst du an der bestehenden Heizung nichts verändern.

Wen du die bestehende Heizung optimieren willst ohne Schnittstelle könntest du den Aussenfühler manipulieren
und so der Heizung eine andere Aussentemperatur vorgaukeln.


----------



## Weber Elektronik (15 November 2022)

Servus liebe Kollegen,

ich hab auch noch so eine Alte Kiste zuhause. Bei mir hab ich es so gemacht.

Der Gaskessel:

Im Kessel habe ich einen Kesselfühler zusätzlich in die Kiste und auf meine SPS.

Betrieb B4 und Störung S3 habe ich mir mit 230V Koppelrelais am Brennerstecker Abgegriffen (Parallel)
Freigabe habe ich mit einem 24V Koppelrelais auch am Brennerstecker Abgegriffen T1 (Kontakt in reihe zu T1).
Damit kann ihr denn Kessel komplett unabhängig Regeln wie ich es gerade Braucht.
Ich habe lediglich ein 5x1mm² und ein Lycy für den Fühler gebraucht. Das ganze auf ein Stück Hutschiene und oben unter denn Deckel vom Brenner auf die Isolierung gelegt. PE hab ich auf ne PE Klemme auf der Hutschiene geklemmt somit ist das auch sicher wenn mal etwas Durchschlägt.




Das Brenner Thermostat habe ich auf meine Maximal benötigte System Temperatur plus  4K Überhöhung gestellt. Solltet ihr an den Anschlag kommen kurz mit einem Schraubenzieher Anheben und weiter drehen. Betriebsmodus ist bei mir immer Winter. Sollte die Zeit Schaltuhr wie bei mir defekt sein wahrs das schon, ansonsten den Zeitplan auf immer Betrieb Stellen.

Kleiner Tipp. Wenn man die Original Verkabelung nicht zerschneiden will kann man sich in der Bucht die Brennerstecker kaufen und einen zwischen Stecker bauen. (Warnung, solltet ihr wenig bis keine Fachkenntnisse im Bereich Elektrotechnik haben lasst euch von einem Elektriker Kollegen helfen)

Die Freigabe vom Kessel ist bei mir nach bedarf geregelt. Die sch... Kiste hat sich auch permanent Warm gehalten was viel Gas gekostet hat was jetzt auch nicht mehr der Fall ist.
Je nachdem welcher Verbraucher Wärme an fordert Stellt sich der Passende Kessel Sollwert ein. Inklusive minderst Temperatur damit der Kessel noch effizient Arbeitet. Wenn Brauchwasser angefordert wird fährt der Kessel einmalig auf Soll Temp. und lädt ab da dann denn BW Speicher.

Heizkörperkreis und FBH Kreis Regel ich ebenfalls über meine SPS. Die FBH und der Heizkörper Kreis geben jeweils einen Temperatur Sollwert Vor. Über eine Max Auswahl geht das an den Kessel. Den Heizkörper Kreis gebe ich nach bedarf Frei (Smarte Raumthermostate die eine Anforderung Schicken). Die FBH ist bei mir ungeregelt, Verbraucherseitig. Daher Regle ich über diesen Kreis eine Grund Raumenergieleistung aus die ca. 30 % der Benötigten Heizleistung entspricht.

Das Brauchwasser Regle ich über einen Zeitplan mit Zeitplan Abhängigen Ladetemperaturen. Einmal Pro Woche Heize ich den Speicher auf 67 Grad durch und eine Verkeimung zu vermeiden.

Alleine mit diesem Setup habe ich von zuvor 4300 m³/h Gas den Verbrauch auf 2600 m³/h reduzieren können. 

Die Heizkreisfreigabe läuft aktuell bei mir Über 3 Messwerte. 
1 Absolut Außentemperatur welche die Heizung im Heizbetrieb sofort einschaltet.
2 Absolut Frosttemperatur welche die Anlage bei Heizung Manuel Aus auf einer System Temperatur von 15 Grad hält.
3 Drei Tages Mittelwert Freigabe, welche die Heizung in der Überganszeit bei unterschreiten der Mittelwerttemperatur in Betrieb nimmt.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Die Thematik mit der Wettervorhersage ist ja nur in der Überganszeit effektiv interessant. Nachteil bei meiner Variante ist ich hänge die 3 bis 5 Tage Nach in der Sich die Mittelwert Temperatur einstellt. Das Heist im Extremfall Kühlt alles erstmal aus bevor es wieder auf Temperatur gehalten wird, und das ist ja eigentlich das was man vermeiden will. Wenn man die werte der Vorhersage also nutzen würde und die Mittelwert Temperatur voraus Berechnen würde könnte man dem Entgegenwirken. Daher wenn man die Räume auf Sollwert Vorheizt bevor man die Tiefen Temperaturen erreich könnte man sich hier schon etwas Sparren, da man ja der Trägheit der Gebäudemasse schon Voraus ist und die Warmen Tage nutz um die Masse des Gebäudes aufzuheizen inklusive Sonne. So hat man an Heiztagen effektiv nur noch den Gebäude Verlust nachzuheizen. 


Hoffe es wahr nicht zu viel Text, vielleicht ist es ja jemandem Hilfreich.
viel Spaß beim Tüfteln.

Für Anregungen und Verbesserungen bin ich gerne offen.

MFG Alex


----------



## sps_21 (15 November 2022)

NixDa schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich möchte das Thema nochmals aktivieren, da mir noch nicht bekannt ist, wie dies mit einer alten Heizung funktionieren soll.
> 
> Um es einfach zu halten... Ich habe aktuell eine alte Gasheizung, die außen einen Temperaturfühler hat, um die Vorlauftemperatur einzustellen.
> ...
> ...



Statt der "Wette" mit der Vorhersage würde ich eher einen UV-Sensor auf der Südseite vorschlagen. Mit dessen Wert wird der Aussenfühler und damit die Vorlauftemperatur (in einem gewissen Rahmen je nach Fensterfläche) korrigiert.


----------

